# Anyone ever see one of these?



## ericksse (Oct 26, 2010)

I just spotted this coming out of a hole from one of my live rock. Can anyone help define what it could be?

thanks!


----------



## Lcars (Jan 23, 2011)

They r called bristle worms. They can provide a huge problem, especially when they get bigger.


----------



## kibamf (Feb 12, 2011)

Lcars said:


> They r called bristle worms. They can provide a huge problem, especially when they get bigger.



These managed to kill off my entire 30 gallon tank, I didn't know what they were and there were so many of them and I didn't notice til it was too late.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

holy! that things creepy looking...good luck trying to grab him...maybe a pair of big tongs/tweezers?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Seeing one that big my guess is you have a few more. That one maybe to big, but an arrow crab will control smaller ones. And most of your wrasses do eat them just make sure it's reef safe if this tank has or will have any coral in it.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I currently have none in my present aquarium but in years past I have had tons of them in my tank and they seemed to do no harm to my inhabitants at all. I had zoas, mushrooms ,lps and a few sps in that tank and they never bothered anything. What they WILL do is give you a nasty sting so you don't wanna pick em up with bare hands.


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

Bristle worms are good janitors, in my opinion. Just a good, free addition to your cleanup crew. They've never bothered any LPS, SPS, zoanthids, or mushrooms in my tank.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I borrowed a friend's snowflake eel, and the bristleworm problem was gone in 2 days! One of these guys was over 2 feet long.


----------

